# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja dhe fotoja Ime

## Niku1

Ne fillim kur bera prezantimin me mungonte fotografia .

----------


## Kristtina

Mire se erdhe Niku.
Ja kalofhs sa ma mir ketu

Kristy

----------


## Arjeta

Mire se erdhe lol ja kalofsh sa me mire ne fotrum...

Arjeta

----------


## Niku1

arjeta u bona i vit une  :perqeshje:

----------


## Toreador

Niku Mire se erdhe ne Forum!! hahahahaha  :buzeqeshje: 
Ciaoo Niko

----------


## KACAKU

Fotoja e Nikut eshte me poshte...

----------


## Blerim London

mire se ke ardhe .
kalofsh sa me mire ne mesin ton .
me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Niku1

Flm Kristina arjeta Toreador Kacaku Blerim london  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Niku1

Ne plazhin e Dyrresit me jatsky

----------


## Niku1

Po ne plazhin e durresit

----------


## magjistari

Sa fotozhenik qe osht ky Niku me, na i mori gocat ne pike te qafes. Shkurt kam degju qe i therrasin Rambo.  :perqeshje:  Po ketu ka dal si Van Dami ke Universal Soldier 2, duket Niku qe osht i dhon shum pas kinematografise.  :buzeqeshje:  Kalofsh mire Niko, me mend ne koke ku vete me gjith ate shpejtesi e cuno se do te te heqin patenten ujore.

----------


## Niku1

O magjo mu me kan heq patenten kembesore leje ate ujoren qe ma kan heq me kohe  :perqeshje:

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

amon mer amon paske edhe tatoo tha mire mire.
ej po ket foton ne plazh te ketij viti e ke se besoj se plazhi ka fillu anej ka ty niko
te uroj shnet e pare.

----------


## Niku1

:buzeqeshje:  Hanibalo Jo mer lal te ketit viti atit qe shkoj

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

niku hallall lale me pelqeka ai Tatuazhi yt ec atyyyyyyyyyyy me keq se Staloneja nejse plako ja klofsh mire  :perqeshje:  kuptohet me femra me shume  :perqeshje:  ahahahahhaah shejtan ..

----------


## Niku1

Fleminderit shkeqelsia e tij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

ahahahaha looool te thote danjo nji gjo sa leke e ke bere amon ate tatuazhin se me duket se qonke paralli ti lal :perqeshje:

----------


## Niku1

500 euro do i cap ti  :perqeshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

e po he te shkreten shyqyr qe i re hilese  :lakuriq nate: ool ahahahahah kshu po qe ka lezet me humanizem kur i thone ..ehhe.....

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

e po he te shkreten shyqyr qe i re hilese  :lakuriq nate: ool ahahahahah kshu po qe ka lezet me humanizem kur i thone ..ehhe.....

----------

